
Meet the Activist Who Uncovered the Russian Troll Factory - evo_9
https://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2018/03/15/594062887/some-russians-see-u-s-investigation-into-russian-election-meddling-as-a-soap-ope
======
spyckie2
What strikes me is how cheap the economics of social noise is. Writers are
cheap and in huge supply, and can churn out tons of content (content writers
can output 20+ blogposts a week).

I'd suspect that based on economics alone, these troll departments are not
only Russian, but also probably used by every major political party. They just
know how to toe the truthiness line better in order to remain under the public
eye.

It's not fake news, it's a broader category of influence media.

